
Sequoia PGP: The Seeding Sees the Light of Day - nwalfield
https://sequoia-pgp.org/blog/2018/11/26/initial-release/
======
mikekchar
Just to make clear, this is a Rust implementation of Open PGP under GPL 3.0.
It provides an API for doing things with PGP, but I couldn't tell if it
provides any end user applications at the moment. Is that correct?

I'm quite excited by it as I'm hoping it will give a nicer abstraction than
GPG -- although quite a lot of the problems I have with GPG is actually
baggage from Open PGP.

~~~
steveklabnik
In the talk at RustFest this weekend, they mentioned they’re taking a
“library-first” approach, since many people resorted to shelling out to the
binary for gpg.

So I believe so, yes.

------
acqq
Depends on:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nettle_(cryptographic_librar...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nettle_\(cryptographic_library\))

Which is written in C and asm.

------
fdik
Congrats!

Volker Birk, p≡p

